# " ‘37 Web" Attention Mike Derosh



## Spr.Earl (13 Oct 2003)

http://www.servicepub.com/  

Equipping the Canadian Soldier"
By Ed Storey
CDN$29.95

A retired Sapper.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (13 Oct 2003)

When did Ed retire?  Last I checked he was working for Mapping and Charting Establishment in Ottawa....  

I have my autographed copy in hand - it‘s a great book, highly recommended.


----------



## Spr.Earl (22 Oct 2003)

Mike I think I have made a mistake,Ed may well still be in and still with mapping
I‘ve emailed a friend for confirmation.
Sorry about that


----------

